# duplicarving machine



## treearterv (May 18, 2012)

Still have my Terrco Northstar duplicarver for sale. 4 station, will duplicate pieces up to 6' in length. Must be picked up in east TN. $3,000 Call Erv at (865)453-3151


----------

